# Pasture Grass



## Jeremiahc (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey there,

I'm hoping you can help me determine what kind of grass we have in our pasture. Here are a couple of pictures. 

They aren't the greatest. (I couldn't tell they weren't focused in the sun...)



















Thanks all!

Jeremiah


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

If it were here....It looks like a low wetter area, seems to be mostly 1 type of grass. Reed canary grass maybe....James


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like RCG to me also.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

The green plant looks like canary grass. In the last picture if your showing the dry plants with seed heads that's not canary grass.

Bob


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

unioncreek said:


> The green plant looks like canary grass. In the last picture if your showing the dry plants with seed heads that's not canary grass.
> 
> Bob


What do you think IT is? Wild oats?

....James


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Call your local Extension Office, schedule a visit from one of the people to go around and ID the various grasses. You can ask them all your questions, should be able to get answers for the way you want to use the land.

For pasture, a mix of grasses/plants is desired so there is forage during the variety of weather over the grazing season. Cold and warm season grasses or plants, each thrive in their season, so something is always there to graze. Regular mowing of pastures, keeps grasses growing, cuts the weeds before they can seed themselves. You don't want the grasses developing seeds either, the plants go dormant after seeding, so they don't grow again to be grazed.


----------



## justracn15 (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like what we call Johnson Grass.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

That is Johnson grass in Mississippi, too!


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Until recently, daughter lived in Eastern IA. During our visits, I did not see any Johnson Grass in IA and I am very familiar with JG here in SC. Grass is a local thing and I would ask for local advice and identification.

KEH


----------

